# Sub-Contractor VS. Directv Installers?



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Good evening,
There is a rant that is bursting to come out in regards to my non installation of my new HD upgrade. Between the first installer refusing to do the job to the local installer sending in a supervisor for Directv who cleared the job, to the subcontractor coming out today and refusing to do the job again. The frustra6tion level is high so I will leave all of that aside. I was told tomorrow that I will be getting an install from directv themselves..the people who sent out a supervisor yesterday. The big issue/hangup is that the subcontractor refuses to drill into my chimney (where current dish is located and needs to be raised for the HD band) saying its against company rules. The supervisor yesterday said thats not even an issue and there is a great line of sight. Was told today from local installer that they are sending out someone from Directv who will do the install they was its supposed to be done..whetheri t br drilling or otherwise. ust wondering if I should get my hopes up on this or if its another wagging dog story?
Is there such a thing as an installer..even if I have to pay out of pocket..who does more than a standard install..without wires hanging everywhere and shortest routes possible..who cares about taking care of its customers?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

your gonna get a different level of service from great to horror stories with every different "installer" no matter whether a local who does it out of his truck or a subcontractor of directv, with dtv van and logos and everything. But alot of different rules out their also for some to follow, like one story only, don't fish wires through attics and down walls, don't drill into fireplaces, etc... your gonna run into guys wanting $100 an hour and do crappy jobs (no grounding, loose connections, didn't check for all 3 sats etc) and some great installers who do it for a resonable price with a smile and care about the job the do for you and how it looks and works correctly. f dtv is paying them you can at least complain to them and they will send them back out if the job is not done correctly. good luck


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks very much for the post. Have been in touch with directv several times..and they have given me some rebates and refunds on programming. Just a bit frustrated with having to go through all of this..believe me, I do know that there are worse horror stories out there than mine..have been on this board for about 4 years. The maddening thing with contractors and subcontractors and dealing with directv is that they all are not on the same page..when subcontractors came out today they blew a gasket when they found out what a directv supervisor wanted them to do after he came out...then they put me on speaker phone so their manager can drop f bombs on the whole situation..that didn't help me or get my tv resolved. Just wondering what this installer supposedly from directv coming out tomorrow will do that these subcontractors wouldn't. Does directv even have local employees who work for them doing repairs and installs that don't work for subcontractors?

Tom


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

It seems to me that if two different installers had issues over your installation that it might just be that there is a real problem. I am not dismissing that there are some really bad installers out there but I have been in the satellite installation business to more that 20 yrs and can tell you that while a consumer just wants his system to be installed ontime and in a professional manner. There is a reason why installers refuse to fish walls drill holes in chimenys and crawl through attics. Its called liabillity. A home owner will go to any length to blame a roof leak,crack in the stucco or bad wiring that has nothing to do with the satellite or any number of other problems on an installation. I rarely do consumer installations because there are just to many problems when a customer service rep "says no problem we can do that" but the installer has to bear all the responsibility and the sales person just wants his commision. The truth is the only way to make money in the DTV business is to sell programming based on upfront commisions and residuals. The installer makes very little on the actual installation (usualy less than $100) unless he/she can charge for extras at what seem to the consumer as outragoius prices because the base install is a looser to start with.
If you were to hire fully qualified and licensed contractor then the base price for a DTV install would be much more. To give you an idea I bill my services out at $60.00 per hour and that includes round trip travel. so even the most basic install would easily cost more than double what DTV pays.
None of this helps you out with your problem but all I can say is if the installer is refusing to do something stay calm and politely ask why and what they would suggest as an alternative. If they tell you its an issue of liability, offer to sign a letter holding them harmless or keep looking until you find someone that will do it your way. Personaly I would much rather refuse a job than do someting that might bite me in the ass latter. Remember the the rep you are talking to on the phone could care less about your installation, they just want your subscription dollars.


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Hey Dave,
Thanks very much for taking the time to reply. I totally understand liability issues and safety issues. I understand that in the whole chain of command of things that what the rep at directv tells me when I place an order is basically whatever I want to hear so I make a purchase and that the person who eventually comes out is the one who has to make up for it. My problem in all of this hassle is that no one will give me a straight answer. If these subcontractors are going to send out a supervisor who tells me in fact that the job is simple and just requires the dish being moved..and then when said subcontractor comes out again and refuses anyway..and then lies about what directv said to them to begin with..I have a probloem with that. I have a problem with cancelling my physical therapy three times now for my "guaranteed" install and no one showing up and then when I call its like I am bothering them. I didn't appreciate the fact that the installers who came out yesterday and put their manager on speaker phone so I could hear him cursing up and down about directv and their issues. I have stayed calm and will continue to do so..I have offered these guys diet coke and water because in some warped way I am not sure I blame them. Just don't give me three different versions of the truth and leave me in the middle of it. I would gladly..GLADLY pay someone who cares about doing the install and will take the time to make it right since its possible with lines of sight. Maybe its just me and I am expecting too much...but it is what it is.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sometimes they are just plain (insert bad word here). I was going to sign a waiver, and DTV was going to put it in the work order also, that I understand I have no 119 line of sight. They STILL wouldn't do it because they said I'd do a service call later and complain. Um yea right. they just would have to show my own piece of paper to me.

idiots...did it myself and got credits to minimize the bill.


----------



## JP Fucci (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been selling / installing DirecTV, Dish Network, and various cable companies. Will go above and beyond for a worthwhile customer and worthwhile compensation. To a ignorant customer you get treated as you treat the technician. Always remember treat your technician as you would like to be treated.


----------

